# I made a mistake! Help please



## Slyons6270 (Dec 2, 2011)

Recently aquired a Droid Charge, made the mistake of rooting it and flashing altered beast on it......how do I get it off its horrible. Would like to flash gummy 2.1

P.S. I'm a noob my bad


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Use Odin to return to stock EE4 or a leak of your choice. make sure you use a pit file and repartition.


----------



## Slyons6270 (Dec 2, 2011)

Any place to download said file? I tried looking in the stock ROM on the ROMs section but there was no link


----------



## dmt619 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/ will get you back to stock.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Iwasaperson: What's the purpose of repartitioning? Imnuts' post says to uncheck that box..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

99% of the time re-partitioning isn't going to be needed. The 1% of the time that it is needed, you've likely already screwed things up right to the brink of no-repair. Unlike the international phones, our phones retain pretty much the same partition layout throughout all the upgrades. The only time you would need to use a PIT and repartition and the phone is still and perfectly good working condition would be if we got MTD working on the Charge, like jt1134 did for the Fascinate.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

imnuts said:


> 99% of the time re-partitioning isn't going to be needed. The 1% of the time that it is needed, you've likely already screwed things up right to the brink of no-repair. Unlike the international phones, our phones retain pretty much the same partition layout throughout all the upgrades. The only time you would need to use a PIT and repartition and the phone is still and perfectly good working condition would be if we got MTD working on the Charge, like jt1134 did for the Fascinate.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

I dunno. I always PIT it. Just because I feel that doing a repartition makes it "cleaner" in some way....personal preference I guess. Any thoughts imnuts?


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

If you re-partition, back up anything on your memory card you want to keep


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the internal or the sd card? I know that it'll erase the internal, haven't ran into any probs with external (sd) yet. Wondering if you're saying that I could/will hit an issue in the future.


----------



## Andrwmorph (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't use the PIT file unless necessary because the one time that I decided to flash using it is the time that my phone's internal memory seemed to get stuck in read-only. I don't know if there was any relation, and if there was it might have been due to me not converting back to RFS before flashing.


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Good to know. I don't know what disregard the charge.pit file makes the memory, but I do know trying to get gummy charged 2.1 on was a time consuming job. I did it, I guess it went to ext4 with the install, but not before a few flashes.


----------



## xxxedjixxx (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate autopilots. Filesystem


----------

